# Can anyone help me Identifty what my new puppies breads are please



## sumsy (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi guys i have getting this puppie a few weeks back love him.The guy i got it off says its a jackawawa but after having him for a while im not entirely sure if this could be true and its bugging me what he could be

because he seems to have l Hair like a yorkshire terrier and he doesnt seem to have pointy ears like a chihaua has.

but i can clearly see the jack russell in him

































Thanks for taking you time to read this


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

He's definitely a Jack Russell type.

How old is he? Normally, Chihuahua in the mix will bring down the size. He does look small, but that would depend on his age.

He's very cute.


----------



## sumsy (Jan 18, 2014)

Sweety said:


> He's definitely a Jack Russell type.
> 
> How old is he? Normally, Chihuahua in the mix will bring down the size. He does look small, but that would depend on his age.
> 
> He's very cute.


Thanks for getting back in touch so fast appreciate that.Im not entirely sure how old he is but i was told about 8 weeks i think.He is very Small hes about maybe 9 1/2inch tall couldnt get to much of an approximate height because hes just so happpy and hyper lol when he sees something new lo hes super great fun to be with.

after having him after a while he has seem to become a little taller so im not entirely sure how hes going to turn out

Me and my partner have spent time with him together alone and when i introduced my 4 year old daughter to him he seems to very causious of her and groweled like ive never heard before was very wierd to see but he only allows me and my partner to hold him maybe thats because hes just used to me and her bless him.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

sumsy said:


> because he seems to have l Hair like a yorkshire terrier and he doesnt seem to have pointy ears like a chihaua has.


He appears to have a Rough/wire coat, which many Jack Russells have. Chihuahuas can be wither long or smooth coated, so if the Chi parent was a long-coat, and the Javk Russell had a wire/rough coat, then the result will be quite different than if the parents were smooth Jack Russell x smooth Chihuahua.

Jack Russells also come in many shapes and sizes - as they are NOT a pure breed themselves. So, if the Jack Russell parent had dropped ears then that may well means some (or all) of the puppies will have drop ears, not pricked ears like the Chihuahua parent.

This is the thing with cross-breeds - it is almost impossible to know exactly how the puppies will turn out in look as well as behaviour.



sumsy said:


> Me and my partner have spent time with him together alone and when i introduced my 4 year old daughter to him he seems to very causious of her and groweled like ive never heard before was very wierd to see


He may be nervous or afraid of her.... dogs don't understand that children are "human puppies". From their point of view they can trust the grown-ups around them, but young children scream, run about, grab dogs, make sudden unexpected movements, all of which can unsettle a dog that isn't used to them.


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

hes gorgeous,
soooooo cute.
keep putting pics on, would love to see him grow,
michelle x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful pup!

I agree with Merlinsmum that he looks like a rough coated jack russell. Sizes for jack russells vary enormously.

I don't think that there is any chihuahua in there at all, myself, for three reasons.

1) jackahuahuas usually have a more domed/apple shaped head - the chihuahua head shape seems to come through in the puppies.

2) I have never seen that type of wiry coat on a jackahuahua - usually they are very short-coated, occasionally a wavy coat - but if he had a rough coated jack in his his family tree, this could cause it - though I think it's unlikely as the rough coat is recessive (i.e. if you breed a rough coated and smooth coated dog, your puppies will have smooth coats: chihuahuas have either short smooth or long silky coats - they don't have rough coats at all. However I don't know enough about dog genetics to be able to say how a rough jack russell and a long haired chi would mix)

3) He is very stocky - the jackahuahuas I've seen have tended to be more "dainty" for want of a better term.

TBH I think you have got the best of the bargain, even if he isn't what you thought you had bought. He looks a super little dog - I'd give my eye teeth for a pup like that.

I've added a couple of pictures of jackahuahuas from google images, so you can see what I mean.









Okay I've added one - for some reason it won't let me put another on - I'll do another post.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

There y'go.


----------



## Purrfectlywoofly (Dec 29, 2013)

He's very cute


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I see West Highland Terrier in him. I've had a couple of these growing up and the second and third pics especially remind me of them as a pup.

Possibly a westie x JRT?

He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## sumsy (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi everyone

Really appreciate the comments and interests in my puppy. I have had him at the vets today to get his first injections; he doesn't seem himself today he may be very drowsy after having the injection which I was told that may happen. After having him for a couple of weeks he seems to more used to being here getting lots of cuddles and very play full love him to bits.

I asked the vet if he had any idea on what he could be and all he said was its very hard to tell what he could be as jack russels are mixed breeds them selfs.But i really do think there may be Terrier in him

cant wait for him to have his next injections and be able to take him out and take him places and show everyone my pupie 

heres some more images for you to see ill upload more when i figure how to get them off my phone


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I know it's interesting to know their parentage, then you can say to people, 'He's a such-and-such'... but as he's so cute it probably isn't important!! Hope he's settled down with your child now? Looks like a real character too. have to agree he doesn't look anything like a Chihuahua...did you see any other of the pups from the same litter? If so, what did they look like - out of interest?


----------



## Munchie557 (Jan 4, 2014)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant particularly see any Chihuahua in him, but crosses can vary considerably.
First thought apart from JRT in some of the pictures was westie x JRT.
If you google jack Russell cross westie puppies photos come up and some of those do look very similar although do vary in coat type and looks quite a lot.

Whatever he is his damn cute, wishing you lots of happiness with him.


----------



## lisa429 (Feb 11, 2014)

His front legs and his stance and long body looks a lot like my dachshund. Or maybe some corgi they both have the very short legs with the long body.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd say westie X Jack R. 

He is such a cutie!


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Dont know but very cute !


----------

